# Leo femoral pores !!!!!!



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

do the femoral pores on a male leopard gecko have to be enlarged n secrete the waxy solution ? i have an apparent male leo bought from a very reputable shop it has huge hemipenal bulges but the femoral pores are exactly the same as the females, and as yet the male hasnt shown in any interest in any of the females, ive tried to take a pic but it wouldnt focus clear enough. plz help sick of ending up with females and no male.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

in most of my male young'uns the waxy secretion was evident by the time they were 3-4 months and only had one which didn't start until it was six months ~ what age is the one you've bought?
Also found that sometimes having hemipene bulges doesn't garentee a male ..... one of my proven breeding females is very well endowed that way


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not all males pre anal pores with excrete the waxy solution, and a sleepyd said the bulges do not guarentee male it is down to the dark pores.
Put the pics up and im sure some one will sex it for you


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

im an old hand with leopards old style unfortunately lol and sexing was just done by hemipenal bulges, im not sure of the age but was bought as an adult male, i do agree tho that bulges dont guarantee male altho this looks male in that area but pores are very sml and theres no secretion and are identical as my other 4 females. thanx for help so far guys.


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry forgot to add theres no dark spots on any of the pores.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Like i say there doesnt have to be secretion. You say youve tried putting "him" with females right? Again ive had 100% males that when put with females just arent interest and the suddenly something clicks and they become male.

The only way to get 100% sure answer is pictures!


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

uploading a pic now post it in a few.


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry bout the long wait laptop had a moment.

http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq41/neilnel08/020.jpg

hope it works and can help.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

And what age did you say this was?


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

dont know the age was bought as an adult male, but was apparently a designer male which turned out to be a standard tremper albino, hes rnd the 58-59 gram mark.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

neil08 said:


> dont know the age was bought as an adult male, but was apparently a designer male which turned out to be a standard tremper albino, hes rnd the 58-59 gram mark.


Yeah id say male due to the size of his bulges. He has got a visable line of pores usually slightly darker but maybe down to pic : victory:


----------



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

exactly wot i was thinking bulges are deff bit big to be female, and pores are very sml. thanx for yr help guys much appreciated.


----------

